# NATURAL HDR Presets!



## gavinseim (Aug 1, 2015)

This is our latest preset collection designed around dynamic range with a clean look that's not over processed. It's been one of out most popular preset collections ever. Check out the samples and demos on the site.

*http://seimeffects.com/dynamic*

*As always, members can get an extra discount with promo code: LRFORUM




*


----------

